# operate a tivo box in switzerland



## rilope (Sep 27, 2011)

hi all, i wondered if there is any workaround to operate a tivo box in switzerland. i have a cable connection with a local cable operator (upc cablecom). will some of the functionalities work if i connect the box here? many thanks for your advice

ricky


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For a UK TiVo, you only have to feed it Swiss guide data somehow. Ask in the UK Tivo section if they are up to that.

For US TiVos, don't bother. They are NTSC for analog.


----------

